# Colour difference in CS5 after export from LR5



## anna (Jun 20, 2013)

I have used LR4 for quite a while, and colours were ok when I exported to CS5 - now they are totally different! 

I thought LR5 would preserve my setting from LR4. I did get a warning : "This version of Lightroom may require the Photoshop Camera Raw Plugin 8.1 for full compatibility. Please update using update feature in help in CS5."

I did so - it said no updates needed. I then went and downloaded the Plugin direct. But still keep getting message. Looking further, I see 8.1 is really for CS6.

When I do : "Open anyway" colours completely wrong in CS5.

When I choose "render using Lightroom" - they are OK in CS5

Is this expected? as I have never had it before with any other LR version.


----------



## Jim Wilde (Jun 20, 2013)

Hi, welcome to the forum.

What you see is the "ACR Mis-match" dialog, which occurs when you attempt to use "Edit in Photoshop" on a raw file and the ACR versions between Lightroom and Photoshop are no longer at the same level. LR5 is at ACR 8.1 level, PSCS5 can only go upto ACR 6.7 level (which you are at if you get the "no updates"), so you get the warning dialog. You could update PS to either CS6 or CC, or you can stay as you are and use the "Render using Lightroom" option.

The difference between "Render using Lightroom" and "Open Anyway"? In an environment where there IS compatibility of ACR, Lightroom would pass all relevant information to PS which would use it's own ACR plug-in to render the file into a temporary working space. So you would see a fully rendered file in PS with all LR adjustments but no new file is created on the hard drive until you eventually do "Save" in PS, at which point the saved Tiff or PSD would be imported back into Lightroom. But when the ACR versions are incompatible (as is now your situation), Photoshop's ACR plug-in is not capable of understanding all of the new develop tools in Lightroom, so it gives you the warning with those two choices. "Open Anyway" would continue the previous workflow, i.e. the data is passed to PS which then uses ACR to render the file, but with inconsistent results depending upon what edits you may have done in Lightroom. "Render using Lightroom", however, uses Lightroom to render the file first, before passing the Tiff/PSD to PS.....so yes you will get all the LR edits in Photoshop, the only downside being that the Tiff/PSD is created (and will appear immediately in Lightroom) before being passed to PS. So if you then decide not to do any work in PS, you've got a superfluous file in Lightroom which you may need to delete.


----------



## Den (Jun 27, 2013)

An explanation that was fully understandable. Thanks for that!


----------



## Jim Wilde (Jun 27, 2013)

My pleasure!


----------

